# fresh peas, mung beans, etc.



## JGFL

Is it safe to feed pigeons those mixes of fresh peas, lentils, mung beans and adzuki beans that they sell for salads?


----------



## rackerman

JGFL said:


> Is it safe to feed pigeons those mixes of fresh peas, lentils, mung beans and adzuki beans that they sell for salads?


I feed mine lentils, they come in a bag from the grocery store. I would think the fresh peas would be ok, but not for sure on the peas and beans?


----------



## Pawbla

I think Sreeshs feeds his birds mung beans amongst other seeds.


----------



## sreeshs

Pawbla said:


> I think Sreeshs feeds his birds mung beans amongst other seeds.


Yep  among wheat grain, green peas and red finger millet, its the mung beans which my pigeons like the most


----------



## JGFL

And it's ok that they are the raw fresh kind and not dried? I offered them a few and they seemed to love them but then decided I had better make sure that it's ok to feed them those before I give them more.


----------



## jeo73

JGFL said:


> And it's ok that they are the raw fresh kind and not dried? I offered them a few and they seemed to love them but then decided I had better make sure that it's ok to feed them those before I give them more.


well yes,a variety is good as long as they eat it, i feed corn, peas and milo, and mix them good, all fresh, and i add fish oil to it, good for their feathers, i also do gritts from bricks and let them eat grass, plus they have a fountain for baths


----------



## StanelyPidge09

I also feed my pigeon mung beans as well. They are sold in Foy's catalogue so I figured they were ok for consumption. I buy a bag of sprouted mung beans from Whole Foods grocery store. I also feed him lentils. I have not tried fresh peas though but I am sure they are ok for them, maybe even healthier (?).


----------



## TerriB

StanelyPidge09 said:


> ...I have not tried fresh peas though but I am sure they are ok for them, maybe even healthier (?).


Every spring, I grow peas and feed them to the pigeons that will eat them. Grace and Walter are especially fond of this treat!


----------



## Pawbla

Fresh peas are often fed to fledglings when you don't use formula anymore.


----------



## Jeannine

I've fed my doves dry mung beans - you can pick a big bag up fairly cheap at Indian grocery stores. oooh how they love their mung beans!


----------



## Kiko&Kalani

When Kiko and Kalani were about 20 days old until about 2 months old I gave them frozen corn and green peas that I unthawed with hot water to room temperature. They loved them. I tried giving them mung beans and lentils but they never took to them. Maybe they would like them now. For some reason, around 2 months to present they have no interest in corn or green peas anymore. Pine nuts are their all time favorite treat. I tried to get them to like peanuts or popping corn, but just my luck they want the nut that costs $3 an ounce!


----------



## pdpbison

Mung Beans appear to be alright, but, be very careful about ( or simply stay away from ) any other sort of 'Beans' as many can be toxic to Birds.


----------



## Cyreen

Yep, it's a parrot site, but the information is still relevant...

http://caiquesite.com/Foods/dangerous_human_foods.htm

"Beans - Raw and dried beans contain the toxin phasin. This warning applies to all beans including the string or green bean (Phaseolus vulgaris), red runner bean (P. coccineus), kidney bean (Phaseolus vulgaris), lima bean (P. lunatus), and jack bean (Canavalia ensiformis). Canned beans and beans cooked for ten minutes are fine since this denatures the toxin. Ologhobo (2003) showed that feeding raw lima and jack beans to chickens was toxic and presumably they are for parrots also. Yet, Mendez et al. (71) noted in their study that only diets containing greater than 10% raw jack beans inhibited weight gain. Most bean sprouts appear to be safe to feed and aviculturalist highly tout them (105) , an exception are the sprouts of the red kidney bean."


----------

